# Excessive licking?



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Maddie has always been a licker, but recently (since making the switch to raw) it has become borderline obsessive. She licks herself (creases of her back legs and stomach mostly) almost constantly. I'm wondering if it is because she is missing something? She shouldn't be bored, they all get ran twice a day and they aren't allowed back in the house till they are pretty tired. When they are in the house they have all kinds of safe things to chew on. I've checked for fleas on multiple occasions, bathed her once really well to make sure she didn't get into anything. They are getting fish oil daily and have no signs of dry skin. I'm at a loss as to what is causing this lol


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What exactly is she eating? And your sure that none of the chicken or turkey is enhanced?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I know for us allergies are really bad right now. Could easily be an environmental issue rather then anything else !:wink:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Mostly chicken, some beef and some pork, none of which is enhanced. 

Abi, any suggestions of making her more comfortable if it is allergies?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have everyone on bovine colostrum....it's helped for sure since they started!

I would also think about lookin into some salve you can rub on her....right now I'm lucky because they aren't in grasses unless it's the weekend(and then I just wipe them off before they get in the jeep) but once we are with a full back yard I plan on looking into some holistic, probably a lotion type thing, or something i can use if Leo's and Brody's issues keep coming up(they are my two that are very allergy prone!:wink


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Basically, they lick out of boredom and to gain attention, because any attention is better than no attention. When they lick the carpet or furniture, owners normally direct their attention to their dogs to tell them to stop. Instead of just giving them a little attention though, take them for an extra walk, or throw the ball around for a while to relieve their boredom.

Licking the floor can sometimes mean that your dogs are hungry or even simply sampling some spilled leftovers that you missed. They may even be searching for water sources when dehydrated, which can result in licking a freshly mopped floor, table tops, and even your skin. Be sure you’re feeding them enough quality food and providing frequent access to water to satisfy their dietary needs.

In more extreme cases, constant licking can develop into an anxiety related problem, similar to an obsessive compulsive disorder. Because the process of licking has a calming effect on dogs, it is their natural way to relax emotionally. Unfortunately, when they lick carpeting, flooring, and other foreign objects, they can accumulate debris, hair, and even toxins that can cause blockages or poison a dog.

While dogs lick for attention and inspection, they may also be licking out of necessity. Dog owners everywhere have at some point noticed their pup licking his genitals, which would seem odd or inappropriate to us. But did you know that the dog’s genitourinary tract needs to be regularly licked to keep it functioning properly? If they didn’t lick their genitals and surrounding area, they may become susceptible to infections and other conditions.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

It may be a contact seasonal allergy. Try thoroughly wiping the stomach and leg creases with a diluted vinegar and water solution before coming into the house. This worked with a dog I had who would lick to the point of creating a raw spot on the top of her right paw. It only happened during October and November when she had been in damp grass.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I have everyone on bovine colostrum....it's helped for sure since they started!


Where the heck do you get that? Amazon?


BeagleCountry said:


> It may be a contact seasonal allergy. Try thoroughly wiping the stomach and leg creases with a diluted vinegar and water solution before coming into the house. This worked with a dog I had who would lick to the point of creating a raw spot on the top of her right paw. It only happened during October and November when she had been in damp grass.


I will try this, thanks


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Where the heck do you get that? Amazon?
> 
> I will try this, thanks


You can get it in a pinch at super supps. It's sold in caps and powder, just make sure it's bovine. 
I have found the best prices on amazing though!:thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we are rubbing our dogs down with bragg's apple cider vinegar. that has helped.

we also put it in their water.

coconut oil has also helped. both internally and externally. we are not bathing them, so as to leave their oils intact.

i'd say it's washington, not the food.


----------

